# Creek Fishing



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

Spent the past couple of days creek fishing, caught about 15 smallies in three trips most of which were 9-10 inches along with one beast weighing in at 6.6lbs. 20 inches long with a 17in girth. Majority of the smaller fish were caught on a rebel wee craw along with about fifty bluegill and the larger fish were caught on a tube and a green pumpkin worm 
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Now that is a true creek trophy! Anything over 18 inches in a river/creek is hard to come by and a true 20 incher is a beast! Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

One word:

DAMN!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha literally all I could say to each of those pictures was "DAMN".

6.6lb CREEK smallie? That's a feat, brother.

What creek? Come on.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I would think one would be a little more excited about a SM that was just 3" shorter and 3lb. under state record. Coming from a creek ? Surely not in Ohio.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

That's a giant fish especially for a creek! Good job man.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, excellent fish man. That thing is huge.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

I just started creek fishimg for smallies this spring and, man, is it a good time! That hawg is awesome - I bet that was one helluva fight! Kudos!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow! That is a PIG for anywhere, let alone a creek! There should be a special Fish OGF award for that.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

All these BIG smallmouth are wrecking my mind!! Wow! 

Give up some details on how that beast was won? Four foot leaps from the water or tail walks that separated the creek waters like Moses? Did it talk to you and what did it say? That thing is a unicorn of the water!!!

Seriously though, nice job and thanks for sharing!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice Fish Ohio bronze!!


----------



## rguitar87 (May 15, 2013)

SMBHooker said:


> All these BIG smallmouth are wrecking my mind!! Wow!
> 
> Give up some details on how that beast was won? Four foot leaps from the water or tail walks that separated the creek waters like Moses? Did it talk to you and what did it say? That thing is a unicorn of the water!!!
> 
> ...


I bet the wind started blowing and the sky got dark right before it hit that tube. I don't know about you, but I'm going fishing right now.


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

WOW, nice going. Was that a big, wide creek? That is Killer. Com-on brag a little, what are some of the details?


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice fish man! That thing is a beast.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice catch there, young man!

You'll be telling your kids about that one.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow! It's so big, it spit up a huge rock! That is a monster CatMan...I mean, smallie, man...wait...now I'm confused.


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautiful fish. Hope to get a 20" this year, but over 6 is amazing. Nice nice fish. A wall hanger if I've ever seen one.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice fish!!! Dang Cat Man!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

Alex_Combs said:


> What creek? Come on.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice try but its not going to happen, but it comes off of the Great Miami. Thats all your getting out of me.

Heres the details.
I was fishing with a buddy in the creek, We came up on a hole that seemed to be fairly deep. We fished it for a little with little tap-tap-tap bites. He was using a tube and i was using a 5in green pumpkin worm. We assumed the bites were from overly active bluegill until we saw a 6in bass follow one of our baits back. We stayed at that hole trying to catch those small bass, the only way we were able to get them was by letting the bass bite away and carry it. Without letting them take it, setting the hook sent the hook out of the water flying back at us. We caught 2 8-10 in smallies out of that hole until i pulled my worm off of a ledge.... I got the typical tap-tap-tap. I was sitting there feeling all of the taps, waiting for the fish to take the bait, but it wouldn't move with the bait, only tap-tap tap. Finally i got fed up with what i thought were bluegill messing with my bait and i set the hook into that fish as hard as i could...
To my surprise my rod doubled over and the fish took off up the creek. We could see the silhouette swimming up the creek. We both assumed it was a catfish from the size. Eventually I brought the fish back in front of me (Still in the deeper pool) And that fish sky rocketed out of the water and my heart stopped. I saw the fish and i knew it was a smallmouth, but due to the size of the fish, we were trying to rationalize what it was really and we came to the conclusion that it was just a large drum until I brought that fish close to shore. I made my friend get in the water and lip her because there was no way i was risking losing that fish by dragging her up on the shore. Once she was safely landed, I was in shock. I couldnt unhook her because i was shaking. For those that hunt, I was the same uncontrollable adrenaline caused leg shaking after shooting a buck. I took about 30 pictures and released her unharmed back into the creek. 
We continued fishing up the creek and caught a couple more small ones. So of course, on the way back we had to stop at that hole again. We fished there for about a half an hour before my friend hooked into a good smallmouth and tried to drag her into shallower water to land her, only for her to become unhooked right at the bank and swam away. I was awfully close as to diving after her for him after she paused in shallow water, but i had precious pictures on my phone, that i was not risking losing. That fish was at least 3lbs and pushing 4 lbs. I couldnt believe another smallmouth of that size was in a creek, let alone the same hole. Two hours after i caught my fish of my lifetime, my friend pulled in a smallmouth that was huge. We immediately thought it was the same fish i had caught earlier, It looked shorter to me and not as bulky,but there was no way i was believing that was a different fish. 
The next day after close examination at the pictures of the two fish, we realized that there were different fish and that we now had a hole that had at least 16lbs of smallmouth from three fish. Im still stunned.


----------



## buckfan125 (Mar 31, 2013)

I have never even seen a smallmouth that big come from around here! Let alone a creek! One time I had a 4-5 pounder spit the hook right in front of me, and I thought that was a monster! That fish was a dwarf compared to that sucker! Congrats!


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

How far upstream from the GMR were you?


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

sammerguy said:


> How far upstream from the GMR were you?


It was probably about 3/4 of a mile. That estimate could be completely off, all the wading slowly and carefully walking over rocks around turns and bends makes the walk seem a lot longer than it is


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Wowsers... That is impressive congrats!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Co-angler pretty much summed it up



co-angler said:


> One word:
> 
> DAMN!
> 
> ...


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

That fish is an absolute monster. I have noticed that nobody is questioning the weight and neither am I. That is a one-in-a-million smallmouth from a creek. Congratulations on having the best smallie that I have ever seen posted on this forum.


----------



## Xim2coolx (May 12, 2013)

There are posts on a app called instagram with these same pics posted from minnesota!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

So you see just going to throw that out and not put a link or anything to it? Could we have some kind of proof?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not saying it is and I'm not saying it is not but.... The plant life in Cat Mans pictures is the same variety and common to our parts,furthermore it is at the exact same stage of growth that we have today.....now, Minnesota is easily a month, if not more, behind us as far as their flora is concerned.
Just sayin....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

What say you Catman?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

Xim2coolx said:


> There are posts on a app called instagram with these same pics posted from minnesota!


What I got out of this, is that there is someone in Minnesota taking credit for my fish


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

The photos would be cropped to a square proportion if they were on Instagram. Coincidentally that fish looks way bigger than most of the smallmouth photos on Instagram.

Nice fish!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Easy way to solve this: take a picture of yourself holding up 6 fingers (for the 6 pound bass) and if that pic is the same person that was holding that bass I think that would eliminate doubt. I'm not doubting you, just an easy solution.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

Alright, normally i wouldn't bat an eyelash at an accusation like that, but for a fish like this i will defend it. Heres a picture of me( on the right) fishing for a college that resides in Ohio (its a pretty creepy face, i know, but its good enough) and a picture of a smaller fish that i wouldn't waste my time stealing from someone else. Need more proof?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I don't think Mr. Xim2coolX will be commenting further 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

GarrettMyers said:


> I don't think Mr. Xim2coolX will be commenting further
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I believe you are correct sir


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I looked at the fish and then scrolled through the thread waiting to read the negative comments, sure enough... People act like a big smallie can't make its way up a creek? lol. Some people act like there aren't huge fish out there to be caught. Like they have it broken down to a science and fish are not able to grow larger than their very limited expectations. I gotta say if I had that view I would give up fishing... 

Awesome fish dude, congrats!


----------



## Hezzer (Feb 26, 2012)

Great fish Cat Man! One can only dream of a creek smallie that size. Keep up the good work young man!!!!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice smallies. And I have seen other pictures of some huge smallies from that creek. At least I am pretty sure it is the same creek. Nothing better than creek fishing.


----------



## JasonHughes (May 21, 2013)

Great fish CatMan.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice small mouth! I fish around the little miami from time to time and have never seen something like that..awesome!


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

Before the current state record was broken by a fish caught out of Lake Erie, there was a long standing state record for Smallmouth bass out of the Mad River... also a tributary of the Miami. The watershed definitely has the potential for many fish of this size.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

What a pig!!! I'm still on the look out for a 20" ohio creek/river smallie. Had one that tailed danced off a swimbait without grabbing distance last year that would have made the grade. Fish like this keep me going back day after day. Congrats!!!


----------

